# Synchroner Gleichlauf - Schleusensteuerung



## McMeta (28 Juni 2007)

Hallo, habe da folgende Situation:
  Es soll ein Schleusentor durch 2 Spindelantriebe geöffnet bzw. geschlossen werden.
  Vorgabe bzw. gestellt werden pro Spindel: Drehstromasychronmotor, ABB-Umrichter der ACS-Serie DTC-Regelverfahren, Linearer-Weggeber 4-20mA

  Das ganze hätte ich viel lieber mit SEW-Antrieben / Movidrive Antriebsumrichter mit "Internen-Synchronlauf" realisiert,
  aber ich habe nun mal das als Vorgabe.

  So muss ich jetzt die Positionierung per SPS vornehmen. Mein Problem ist wie ich den synchronen Gleichlauf zustande bekomme.
  Hatte daran gedacht so vorzugehen wie die Antriebsumrichter sonst auch prinzipiell arbeiten:
  Ein Umrichter arbeitet als Master der andere als Slave. Von der Ist-Position der „Master-Spindel“ wird die Ist-Position der „Slave-Spindel“ subtrahiert. Die daraus resultierende Differenz wird mit dem Sollwert der „Slave-Spindel“ addiert bzw. subtrahiert. Eventuell kommt noch ein Verstärkungsfaktor hinzu.
  Jetzt ist bloß die frage wie ich die Wegdifferenz in einen Sollwert für den Umrichter wandele (Ansteuerung der Umrichter über Profibus)
  Außerdem hab ich noch die frage nach den Berechnungen für die Hochlauf- und Bremsrampen.

  Wäre schön wenn ihr da mal ein paar Ideen loswerden könntet ;-)


----------



## kiestumpe (28 Juni 2007)

Reicht es nicht, beiden den gleichen Sollwert über eine Rampe vorzugeben?
Also ich meine in diesem Falle die Rampe in der SPS zu generieren.


----------



## repök (28 Juni 2007)

Ich würd das so angehen : Dem Slave FU mit dem Sollwert vom Master + Abweichung*Korrektur  ansteuern. 
Brems- und Beschleunigungsrampen aus der SPS, also im FU auf 0 stellen.


----------



## McMeta (28 Juni 2007)

repök schrieb:


> Ich würd das so angehen : Dem Slave FU mit dem Sollwert vom Master + Abweichung*Korrektur  ansteuern.
> Brems- und Beschleunigungsrampen aus der SPS, also im FU auf 0 stellen.



ja das ist ja mein problem, wenn ich sage das die Bremszeit z.B 5 Sekunden lang sein soll, wie berechne ich dann die Sollwert-Rampe (verlauf des Sollwertes bis auf 0 ) und den Anfangspunkt der Rampe ?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 Juni 2007)

Ab einem bestimmenten Punkt gibt du den Restweg den Du ja kennst als proportionalen Sollwert auf deinen FU.

Das heisst :  Restweg grosser 100mm > Sollwert 100%
Restweg  50mm > Sollwert 50%
Restweg  40mm > Sollwert 40&
usw.
damit bekommst du eine saubere Rampe hin.


----------



## repök (28 Juni 2007)

*wegabhängig...*

---Je näher der Master-FU seinem Ziel ist, desto langsamer soller fahren.---
War einer schneller


----------



## McMeta (30 Juni 2007)

hm, ja, das ist jetzt ja aber bremsweg in abhängigkeit von dem restweg. wie wäre es denn in abhängigkeit von einer bestimmten zeit?
Und wie würdet ihr die Wegdifferenz in einen Sollwert für den FU wandeln?


----------



## kiestumpe (30 Juni 2007)

Was ist denn der Sollwert? 
Weg oder Geschwindkeit?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (30 Juni 2007)

McMeta schrieb:


> hm, ja, das ist jetzt ja aber bremsweg in abhängigkeit von dem restweg. wie wäre es denn in abhängigkeit von einer bestimmten zeit?
> Und wie würdet ihr die Wegdifferenz in einen Sollwert für den FU wandeln?


 
Was ist so schlimm dran wenn der Bremsweg vom Restweg abhängig ist ? Damit bildest Du ja mit dem Restweg eine Rampe und kannst über den Faktor den Bremszeit bestimmen.

Die Wegdiffernz wandelst Du so um das es für den FU passt... zB in ein 4..20mA Signal oder in 0..4000HEX wenn Du zB einen Micromaster über Profibus ansteuerst


----------



## McMeta (30 Juni 2007)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Was ist so schlimm dran wenn der Bremsweg vom Restweg abhängig ist ? Damit bildest Du ja mit dem Restweg eine Rampe und kannst über den Faktor den Bremszeit bestimmen.
> 
> Die Wegdiffernz wandelst Du so um das es für den FU passt... zB in ein 4..20mA Signal oder in 0..4000HEX wenn Du zB einen Micromaster über Profibus ansteuerst



weil als Vorgabe eine Zeit den Bremsweg bestimmen soll


zu der Wegdifferenz
Wie ich das Wandel das ist mir schon klar, es geht mir darum wie ich den Aufschlag auf den aktuellen Sollwert des FU berechne. z.B Fährt FU-Slave mit 80% Sollwert, jetzt hat er aber eine Wegdifferenz von -10mm, wie kann ich jetzt ordentlich berechnen welchen Aufschlag ich auf den sollwert geben muß. Schlimmer wäre es noch wenn Master und Slave 100% Sollwert haben, der Slave aber nacheilt. So müsste ich ja eigentlich den Master bremsen, aber die Regelung ist ja nach dem prinzip aufgebaut das der Slave dem Master folgt und Ausgleichungen am Salve gemacht werden


----------



## Lipperlandstern (30 Juni 2007)

Also aus der Rampe über Zeit klinke ich mich aus. Das versteh ich nicht wirklich. Was deine Regelung betrifft : kann man den Slave nicht einfach über eine Differnz regeln : 
Slave zu weit vor > Slave x Hz langsamer
Slave im Fenster (also fast gleich mit Master) > Slave gleich Master
Slave zu weit zurück > Slave x Hz schneller.

Das ganze kann man doch mit ein paar Vergleichen erschlagen

Wenn Du den Master mit max. 50Hz betreibst solltest Du für den Slave noch genug Reserven haben.


----------



## PeterEF (1 Juli 2007)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> ... Was deine Regelung betrifft : kann man den Slave nicht einfach über eine Differnz regeln :
> Slave zu weit vor > Slave x Hz langsamer
> Slave im Fenster (also fast gleich mit Master) > Slave gleich Master
> Slave zu weit zurück > Slave x Hz schneller.
> ...


 
Wenn Du das mit einem diskreten Mehrpunktregler machst, könnte es arge Probleme geben - evt. schwingt die Stellgröße des Slaves. Ohne Kenntnisse der Parameter der Regelstrecken kann man das aber schlecht schätzen...

So sollte es auf jeden Fall gehen: Ein PI-Regler kriegt als SW den IW vom Master. Die Stellgröße für den Slave wird die Summe aus der Stellgröße des Masters + die Ausgabe des PI-Reglers


----------



## offliner (3 Juli 2007)

Also ich hab sowas schonmal ähnlich gemacht mit EasyMotionControl.
Hierbei wurde die Gleichlauffunktion genutzt und das funktioniert wie ne eins. Hier waren es Asynchronmotoren mit Micromaster und Profibus Geber.
Der Aufwand da was selber zu Programmieren steht in keinem Verhältnis zu den Kosten von EMC 2.0


----------



## thomass5 (3 Juli 2007)

Hallo,
Du kennst den Differenzweg.Du kennst die momentane Geschwindigkeiten.Damit kennst du auch die Zeit, die der Slave braucht,um Aufzuholen.Wenn die Zeit unter Deine Bremszeit liegt, dann bremse. Wenn beide mit 100% fahren, dann fahren sie eben mit 100% . Du kannst ja dafür sorgen, das 90%V_Slave=100%V_Master ist siehe oben.So kann der Slave aufholen.
Thomas


----------



## Watchdog (3 Juli 2007)

Ein Achsgleichlauf (und ich meine Winkelgleichlauf nicht nur Geschwindigkeit) ist ja nichts ungewöhnliches(auch nicht bei analog gekoppelten Asynchronmotoren). 
Diese Funktion(Lageregelung zweier Achsen) kann/könnte auch selber programmiert werden, vorausgesetzt man hat auch wirklich die nötigen Kenntnisse (und die Zeit) dafür. Wenn nicht und da habe ich bei so einigen Beiträgen meine Zweifel, sollte man lieber so wie Offliner es schreibt eine fertige Software verwenden. 
Der Aufwand das selber zu programmieren und zu testen übersteigt mit Sicherheit schnell die paar hundert Euronen des Softwarepaketes.

Gruß
Watchdog


----------

